# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Zapchany nos

## focus9

Moja córka od kilku dni strasznie siorbie nosem. Tak jakby ma zapchany nos i nie może oddychać. Nie chce pić mleka z butelki. Próbowałam jej kilka razy aspiratorem do nosa Fridą wyczyścić nos i nic. Nic niby nie ma a jak oddycha to bardzo rzęzi przez nos. W jaki sposób się tego pozbyć ?

----------

